# Any room for another 2ww er?



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm just starting out on 2WW (ET was 6th March as far as I know I test 19th March) and would love to join in.  I have found this website an incredible support for 2ww in the past though I'm usually more of a reader than a writer!

Good luck everyone!
D x


----------



## sarahg (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi there!!

I am new to writing on this website too.......I am on my first tww and due to be tested on 13th March.....when are you due for test??  Its great talking to others in the same position as me feel I get a better understanding..,.

Wishing you loads of luck and lots of sticky thoughts!

Sarah
xxxxx


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Sarah!

Thanks for replying to my post (always terrified of my post sitting here unanswered).  I think that I test on 19th though not sure, kinda not allowing myself to think that far ahead and for moment just enjoying the hope if you know what I mean.  I know what you mean about people here understanding, sometimes read a post and think wow so close to how I'm feeling ... also find the advice here amazing.

13th seems only around the corner, are you starting to get excited or just terrified?
D x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

D

Welcome to the site - you should do more writing too - it really does help!

I am a woman possessed at the mo and posting on any thread that will take me! 

Good luck, hun, I wish you lots of love and luck.

Sallywags


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Dippygirl and Sarah.....welcome to the 2ww and welcome to FF too 

I've added you both to the 2ww list.....if you follow the link you'll find it you're very welcome to join all the others on the 2ww thread there too 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,50494.msg659136.html#msg659136

Loads of luck to you both,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks Lizzy, I'll check that one out.

Sallywags your profile reads fascinating(ly?)... can appreciate you going up the walls waiting for that scan (gives a new definition of rollercoaster eh?)

Sarah, maybe I'll see you on the other link?


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Dippygirl,

Yes, despite 3 attempts at ICSI and all the stresses that has brought, I can assure you that I have discovered a whole new fairground ride this week!

Good luck with it all, hun!

Sallywags


----------



## sarahg (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning D!!

Yep....excited...nervous....terrified....impatient all rolled into one!!  Can't wait for the 13th but desperate to test before hand but hubby won't let me.

Am really hoping this has worked because when I went through stim I got OHSS so have been really ill.....egg collection was a nightmare but it will be worth it in the end!!

You're testing on the 19th  All my thoughts will be with you and everyone else testing this month....lets get some good news..!!

Will keep you all posted and see you on other threads!  Thanks Lizzy....will check out the other thread and good luck to Sallywags!

Sarah
xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi there, 
I was basted on Monday 6th as having IUI so testing on the 20th. fingers crossed and lots of     sent your way
all the best 
Corrina


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks Corina

So we test around the same time, how you hanging in there? Best of baby dust to you too!
D x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi, im doing good, aching from head to toe, and nursing the worst patient in the world - the husband! off work with flu! 
its great to find some one whos testing around the same time as myself. fingers crossed and baby dust all round
corrina


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

I suppose that there is nothing like a sick man about to house to take your mind off the dreaded 2ww.  They really don't "do" sick too well do they    Just don't try lifting him.
D x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

men are the worst. I have 2 children, 9 and 6 from a previous marriage and they are better behaved when they are ill, they sleep! anyone would think he had the plague, gotta love um for it though! i refuse to lift him as hes 6ft and im only a tiddler at 4ft 11. hes been lazing around making him self feel better by eating MY fig rolls. maybe its good practice for when we FINALLY have a bundle of fun
corrina


----------



## Lorilou (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi , its my first time to use this board, and I sure could do with some moral support. 

Briefly, over 9 years my dh and I have had 5 full ICSIs and a number of frozen transfers. I got pg my first ICSI attempt, sadly lost pg at 8 weeks, pg again on 3rd attempt resulting in a fab little boy . Have a frozen cycles in between.  Pg from FET in 2001 but sadly lost again at 8 weeks.

We changed clinic and started new cycle in January 2006.  We opted for ICSI again and decided to wait for blastocyst (5 day) embryo transfer.  Thankfully, all has gone very smoothly til now.  

From 13 eggs, we ended up with two embryos that reached blastocyst stage, so we have none frozen.  We are delighted to have had two left, I know it could have gone the other way.

Since ET I have had absolutely, no symptoms all week, i.e. I could almost forget Id had embryos transferred.  I am never like this, normally, I'd cramp for a few days.

I really need some advice, since yesterday, I've had slight lr. back ache, sore boobs,tummy bit uncomfortable mostly late afternoon/evening, thought got funny taste in my mouth last two evenings, bit like after taste of prednisalone tablets, yuch!!! I've also got ovaries that feel like they are ready for Egg collection again, where have they resurrected from? One other thing, which I hope you wont mind me asking, I've a slight watery discharge yellow/orange sorry for tmi, but hope someone can enlighten me?  I've no infections etc as all tested bforehand and anitbiotics after EC.

Please, please, please, can someone help me out here, still have 6 days to go before test.    

   

  I am currently on the following meds daily:
Cyclogest pessaries, Prednisalone, baby aspirin, clexane injection


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Lorilou

Sorry to hear that you suffering so much.  This 2ww really is a pain in the bottom in more ways than one!?  We spend the first 2 weeks of treatment knowing every single detail depth of lining, number of follicles, the size of them... then we have to go away after ET and not know a single thing for 2 whole weeks!

Although I am very much aware that I've never actually fallen pregnant myself what you describe sounds completely "normal" to me from what other friends who have had a BFP from fertility treatment.  Every one is different and no sign is a bad sign.  Just try to stay positive.

Hope that this helps a bit love, I'm in the same boat myself, climbing the walls and waiting for that testing date to arrive I'm only half way there.  I'm sure that this gets worse every time!
love and lots of positive vibes for a BFP this time.
Dippy


----------



## Lorilou (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks Dippygirl! 

Don't feel quite as bad today.  I wish there was some way of switching off the old brain for the 2ww!!!

Going to try and keep myself busy today otherwise, it'll be a long one!!!

How are you feeling?

Loads of   to us all!!!!!!!


5 more days til test


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Glad to hear that you feeling a bit better... where are you in your cycle?! or rather when do you test?

Thursday was an interesting day for me... felt sick, crampy, super sensitive smell, tired, irritable so decided really good sign but by Friday nothing and nothing really since then, trying to follow my own advice and convince myself that this is a good sign too!  Trying to keep myself as sane as possible but really struggling, my acupuncture lady says I need to stay positive and visualise these embies snuggling in so am doing that and it helps.  Try to remember how I felt last time and time before but can't really remember too much (think self protection).

Must dash DH using my laptop today so standing over me!!!  Hope to chat later Lorilou!
D x


----------



## Lorilou (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Dippygirl,

I am due to test Saturday 18th Match.   

I had a really rough night last night, couldn't sleep for love nor money and then took a fit of uncontrollable crying.  God, I had such a headache this morning, in fact I still have it!  God my hormones are really screwed up!!!!!! 

Today I was out with some friends neither know we've had ICSI yet again, anyway, we were having a good chat, when I got a huge HOT FLUSH, I swear, it was so bad the 2 girls noticed it!!!!! I was mortified, I pretended it must be change of life!!!! The irony of it!

Today, boobs are still sore, thank GOD!! Maybe thats one positive!!  I've been having quite stingy pains in both ovaries, v similar to before egg collection. Not sure what to make of that, but no discharge so far and I feel my tummy bloated in evening.

Think I'll come back as a doctor I seem to spend my life diagnosing something!!!!!


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Lorilou

Sounds like you going through the mill today (is it around? brain fried from hormones)!!!!  Your symptoms all sound good, especially in my opinion anyway that you've had no discharge?      I was counting up the days before testing today and was alarmed to discover I am only 9 dpt, it seems like 9 weeks!

Started cramping badly and spotting today which in the past has been the kiss of death to my cycles, this time is a lot earlier on so praying that it is implantation bleed.  Went for acupuncture and left there almost convinced that it is implant bleed and that it was now stopped until I got home and did the knicker check  still must spotting though, it isn't over until it is over.

I notice you are based in Dublin, am Irish myself, what is the treatment like over there?
D


----------



## Lorilou (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Dippygirl,

God, I sure am getting the works this time around, had dreadful night again last night, i.e. could not sleep for love nor money!!! Got the most awful stinging pain from my ovary right across the base of my tummy which lasted for ages actually panicked and thought I had an ectopic!

Really tempted to do a preg test today, maybe it'll half prepare me for Saturday.    

Yes, we had our treatment in a Dublin Clinic, which we found excellent. We travelled to London for our previous ICSIs so this was really convenient for us and a lot less stressful.

how are you doing today?


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Lorilou

I know that those pains must be distressing but I have a good feeling about your symptoms... any of the girls that I know who got bfp suffered from pains and aches (including ovaries and headache) for 2ww and then first 5 or 6 weeks of pregnancy so chin up love, is all good.  As far as I am concerned as long as AF stays away you doing just fine.  Just think only 3 more sleeps and it is proper time to test, you have stuck it out this long might as well see it through!!!!  Does your clinic make you do a blood test of hpt?

I'm fine today, quite calm and accepting of what has happened, changed my profile to reflect new status.  Trying to focus on moving forward but in the right direction if you know what I mean, not ready to announce my news to friends and family that kn ow my circumstances yet, Sunday will do.  My poor brother rang last night to tell me hang in there I burst out crying (this is the guy who used to break my dolls for fun!).  Interested to hear that your clinic in Dublin is good, the only one that I have heard of is SIMS and that is only cos the nurse from the clinic that I attended (we were based in South Africa for first 2) transferred there - she is lovely, so they obviously a good judge of nursing staff  

Sending you lots of baby dust and some strength to get through the next 3 days
Dippppppppy x


----------



## Lorilou (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Dippygirl,

Yes, we're with SIMS.  They are great! Have much the same symptoms as yesterday.  Got severe pain across left ovary and right down across base of abdomen last night, I actually thought I had an ectopic or something it was that bad.  Must have had it for 15 mins. We do urine test Saturday am.

I did a really stupid thing today, bought the dreaded peesticks and you can guess, had to try one out.
Well, the test was a BFN and I balled my eyes out in the loo for about 10 minutes.  I know Ive 3 days to get to day 12, but surely, if one had even implanted (remember mine went in an 5 days Blast stage), something would have shown up.  Now Im devastated, Im not telling dh cos its not fair to him and I really shouldnt have done it yet.  I really feel I should give up, my heads wrecked and my eyes are cried out of my head!

THank you so much for the support I really appreciate it.  Hope Im not freeking you out too much. No matter what Im keeping everything crossed for you!XXXXX


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

oh babes...I'm so sorry, I have heard that with a 5 day blastocyst you can test a bit earlier but when it comes to it the clinic are the experts, if they say test later then there is a reason.  What you did is quite normal, it is the not knowing that is the killer - you do of course still have to test again on test day and who knows?  FF is full of girls who tested early got bfn then tested on proper day and got bfp, you can't let it get to you, maybe you'll get a line yet!  In fact I remember one girl during my first 2ww who spotted, tested early got bfn then went to clinic for blood test on the correct day and got bfp, but she burst out crying cos she didn't believe the positive result (that baby is a 2 year old now).  Also with HPT you can get a false negative (though not a false positive).  Might as well tell DH, more than likely will have no idea why you did it, but if he is anything like my DH he'll give you a mega hug and tell you it'll be all OK and next time wait until proper test day!!!!  

I have to laugh at my optimism yesterday  I went to Sainsbury's and bought one of those early test kits.  I was spotting badly by then but do you think that I thought to pick up a packet of always ultra?! not a chance, so it was an uncomfortable emergency trip this morning for me .

Sending you a big cyber hug and I'm sending you lots of positive whatever for a good night's sleep tonight, remember no sign is a bad sign.  Stop worrying about ectopic, they happen less often with us ivfers cos they put embryos more into womb than fallopian tubes is probably just your ovaries adjusting the bruising they got over the last month and remember after tonight only 2 more sleeps to test date (and you don't count the last one cos you'll be up at the crack of dawn testing anyway.  If you still worried about ovary pain tonight just ring the clinic and speak to one of the nurses, they will probably say drink more water or something but it is reassuring when we hear these things from them.
Dippy x


----------



## Lorilou (Mar 8, 2006)

Thank you so much Dippygirl,

I'd be lost with out you!!!!! Felt such a plonker all day, so feeln a bit better now.  I'm so sorry for all my selfish ranting, look how you are coping in your own situation.  You're terrific and deserve so much for this to work for you too, are you definitely sure it hasn't worked for you, did you test again?

I'm going to take your advise and wait til Saturday which is day 12, so we'll keep fingers crossed ******dy af doesn't make an appearance.

Is the nurse you met called Bepi by any chance? Met really nice nurse, dark hair, v friendly etc in SIMS.


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Glad to hear you feeling better, the nurse is called Biddy... she is quiet but ever so sweet and wonderful in a crisis.

I was just considering my situation this evening, am in fantastically good form considering, but then I am officially bonkers   I have had a quite heavy AF (which yesterday I decided was a flipping expensive one too) but who knows, it ain't over till it is over I'm kinda hoping that this has worked in the same way that you hope your lottery ticket has the winning numbers, who knows at least I have the ticket.  I decided some time ago that this malarkey would not get to me and that I am better off trying for a baby with my adorable DH than having babies with the wrong one...


----------



## tgold (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi girls  

Hope you don't mind me butting in. I am due to test on March 19th and thought i'd add my 2 cents regarding symptoms.

Last night I was woken up at 2 in the morning with period type cramps. Boobs have been aching for the last 3 days - although much worse at the end of the day, when my belly is horribly bloated. No spotting at all.
Headache for the 1st 30 minutes in the morning after waking up. 

Emotionally - bleugggh - not feeling positive at all. Way too many disappointments in the past....

Ah well, fingers crossed. It's St Paddy's Day tomorrow, so the luck of the Irish and all that. 

Good luck!


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi ya tgold

Who knows with these symptoms...?  they say that implantation happens 8 to 12 dpt and you right in that zone, here are some       and here are a few of those wonderful bubbles (recent discovery for me!)

Who knows despite disappointments in the past you might well be one of the lucky ones this time.

Dippy x


----------



## tgold (Feb 23, 2006)

Hiya again Dippygirl 

Just realised you're Irish, like me - thanks for the positive vibes 

Fingers crossed for you - this is always a really anxious time for all of us, and I'm sorry to hear you've been bleeding. Still, this isn't necessarily the kiss of death yet.

As for obsessing, I'm lucky that my brother and his girlfriend are coming to Paris for the weekend from Ireland, so that'll keep my mind occupied. We'll be busy running around paris sightseeing as his girlfriend has never been here before. The only bummer of course is that I'll be avoiding alcohol all weekend  Obviously, in the unlikely event of a positive result afterwards, I won't care. Ah well, wait and see, wait and see....


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

I spotted you in Paris and am going to quiz you on it later (always wanted to live in France if only for that AMAZING bread).  Off to see my friend with new ICSI twins, helping with feed so cannot be late so I'm dashing this off, apologies for spelling mistakes and type-0s!

Here is a technique to get you through the next couple of days.... imagine that womb of yours as a safe and snug environment, with those embies cuddling in, my friend (the one with the twins) had a luxury cashmere and textured blanket (helps with development don't you know) for them to snuggle into so that they wouldn't want to leave for some time (like 9 months) it always helps me when I'm feeling scared, lonely and well negative about everything... give it 10 minutes I promise it will help.

Also just occurred to me that she smsed me a couple of days before test date to say she started AF type cramps (it was her last go so very traumatic) I promise you I prayed and prayed (not usually a pray-er I remember it as if yesterday was on Ryanair to Stanstead God knows what the other passangers thought of me!) and could hardly believe it myself when 3 days later I got the message saying she got BPF so don't give up just yet missus!
Must dash, look forward to a chat later if you not too busy with visitors!
Love
Dippy x

Great that your bro is coming over to see you (does he know about the cycle and that you testing on Sunday?)


----------



## tgold (Feb 23, 2006)

Dippygirl,

Oh, France is such a great place to love. Everybody who comes to visit me here get treated to all different types of fresh-baked bread from my local bakery every morning - mmmmm  We also live very near to Disneyland and can go in free of charge, so that also "motivates" my visitors  

I was reading about your visualization technique and whilst I can see the advantages to it, I've stopped doing that. You see, I got pregnant naturally, back in my carefree days, and had a missed miscarriage at 4 months. I was totally devastated and took a long time getting over it. That was 2 years ago. Since then, nothing, nada.... 

I find that visualization keeps you optimistic and that the sense of loss each month is only greater. My outlook these days is to try and remain as neutral and normal as possible. I try to keep my mind occupied to avoid obsessing. My maternal instincts have all been poured into looking after my "fur-babies" - one of which you can see in my avatar. I currently have 5 of them  , one of which I am fostering. If this continuers, I'll need to open up my own dog*home   I guess each person needs to do whatever keeps them sane...

Have fun with the ICSI twins and try not to feel bad afterwards.

Tara


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Tara

Sorry to hear about your loss that must have been hard, I can appreciate your neutral stand.  Your fur babies sound lovely, I decided a few weeks ago that I wanted a puppy in my empty nest, DH first thought that i was winding him up then realised I was serious and nearly collapsed, we travel a lot you see, but now that I know it'll always have a home in Paris maybe I'll proceed  with my plan 

I'll be thinking of you on testing day (I just assumed you doing IUI or IVF but probably shouldn't have?) 19th March, I'll be there with my test kit too, holding on for a miricle, no doubt there will be tears...but who knows.

Enjoy your visitors and Happy St Paddy's Day!
Dippy


----------



## Lorilou (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Dippygirl,
Saturday 18th March 2006.


Well, today was D-Day.  

Got up to test at 9.30am and would you believe it, I forgot to take the cover off the digital test, what a plonker, so got an error message.  My poor dh, I knew in my heart what the outcome would be so was quite calm but  he was pale.  Anyway, had to wait an hour before I could use another one......................we got a  .  My dh is devastated, think because he is so bad I am the strong one at the moment.  Maybe, because I tested early, I was prepared for this result.

Not a sign  of the old but I'm sure she'll make her appearance real soon. Sooner rather than later, I hope  .

I really wish the outcome had been different, but I am sure there must be a good reason for my little embbies not staying with me.  They've gone off to join my other little ones in embbie heaven  

Will phone the clinic on Monday to set up review meeting, but I am not sure if we should go again, I am 42 and maybe I've missed the boat.

I just want to say thanks from the bottom of my heart for being there for me.  I'l be keeping up the prayers for you!!! Best of luck with your test!!!!!!!!   



LOL, LorilouXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXxxx


----------



## tgold (Feb 23, 2006)

Lorilou,

Sorry   but as they say - it's not over 'til the fat lady sings....

Dippygirl - well ? I'm on tenterhooks here!!

Well I tested on Saturday - BFN, but I was exactly 14 DPO so, I'm not ready to throw in the towel just yet. Maybe it was a little early.... I'm not actually doing IVF yet. I'm on Menopur + Ovitrelle injections with timed intercourse, followed by Utrogestan - yeeeucchhh 

In any case, no sign of the dreaded   at all yet. I don't know WHAT to think at all. No spotting - nada. Last week I had sore boobs, as I usually do whilst awaiting "the dreaded". By Friday evening, this had stopped and they are now practically back to normal. Over the weekend I had a few awful hot flushes - which is a new thing for me. I also had quite a lot of pretty bad nausea and bouts of tiredness. I don't know if the Utrogestan is the case, or what. 

Anyway, the waiting game seems set to continue a bit more for me...This is even worse than the last 2 weeks!!! 

Talk to ya later


----------

